# Medway River



## jfinch (Apr 20, 2017)

Going to be down next week in the Medway River area.  Hoping to get a report on what is biting in that area, what kind of cover to begin looking for them in, and tactics to use to catch them.  I will have my 18' skiff with me so we can get pretty shallow on out to the mouth of the sounds.


----------



## snakehawk (Apr 21, 2017)

Should be pretty good tides this weekend, you can't go wrong fishing live shrimp under corks around the oyster beds and grass banks.  Filled up the livewell with 15 trout that way last weekend.


----------



## jfinch (Apr 21, 2017)

Is it better on the incoming or outgoing?


----------



## Redman54 (Apr 25, 2017)

I fish the outgoing for most of my spots in that area. There are a few that are better at the turn of the incoming, so it's kind of hard to answer that question. Good Luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## jfinch (Apr 27, 2017)

Wind  was pretty tough today. We fished around the creeks.  Not many bites but my wife did catch a good size bonnet head shark.  It was fun on light tackle.  Tide was heading out when we caught it.


----------



## jfinch (Apr 28, 2017)

Still no edible fish.  But today I got a pack of turkey necks and we grabbed off the dock.  Wound up with 9 nice blue crabs.  They will make some nice crab cakes.


----------

